# Quick repeated post from an LG veteran



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

I posted this as part of a reply thread to a post entitled: "Who was that guy?" - I feel it is important to highlight as a main point in order for people to get the message loud and clear regarding the treatments (surgical, new wave and others).

So many people, including myself, have posted on these forums, fb groups etc.. : people that have had diagnoses such as rectoceles, pudendal nerve entrapment and so on and have gone for surgical treatments - still no cure... we can only deduce that the issue is therefore not solely due to any structural abnormality.

By all means go for all the tests but don't rush into the operating theatre - though I can understand the allure of it: couple of cuts, couple of stitches and bam, cured! sounds amazing, but a fantasy which I cannot indulge any longer. Same with the dream of the "magic pill" - again, very alluring.....

I also tried FMT - at great cost - did not work - perhaps should have tried it for 6 months (recommended FMT duration for UC patients) but quite frankly, at GBP12000 (that's right 12k) for 12 implants, the cost is too prohibitive.

Quite frankly, you might as well figure out how to do it on a "DIY" basis or go for a high quality probiotic (in the UK we have a good one called Symprove - from germinated barley).

Diet really helps to decrease the intensity of the symptoms especially the odour - however, in all honesty, I've tried a lot re diet including proper monitored fasts inc garlic enemas and pathogen busting herbs, including DIY fasts with Dr Huda Clark supplements and so many other pathogen/candida overrun diets - helps a lot for general health and definitely keeps the intensity down however they have not provided me with a cure.

Avoid wasting your money is key as it will just add to the tension and psychic misery.

It seems as if there are multiple variables at play here, including: tension/stress/anxiety, physical issues (viz pelvic floor dysfunction, rectocele etc..), and imbalance in the gut microbiota (causing excessive gas and metabolic issues.

The interesting thing is that stress impacts pelvic floor function and also gut flora - so honestly, coming back to the root - not necessarily the trigger (which can be antibiotics, trauma event, overeating sugar/processed/junk foods etc...) - tension appears to be the culprit.

Stop wasting your bloody money!


----------

